# Make signs legible!!!!



## elvagabundo

I was entering the highway yesterday in NJ and passed a lone hitchiker. He was flying a sign but I could not read it. I was already on the onramp so I couldn't back up to check it out.

Please use big letters and very dark ink on your signs! Especially if you're going to wait on the ramps or just after a curve where drivers only have a few seconds to spot you.


----------



## uppercunt

Well, he was obviously going the same way you were; if you wanted to pick him up you could have.


----------



## MrD

uppercunt said:


> Well, he was obviously going the same way you were; if you wanted to pick him up you could have.


 
Yeah, i have had a FEW people pull over because they thought i was panhandling!?! -On a busy ONramp??
Sorta led me to believe it is not a big deal to even have a sign at all.


----------



## BUMJUG

weird ...i think if you were able to tell that he was hitchin then he did his part and you didnt do yours..haha


----------



## Pheonix

yes i absolutely agree, the longest ride i got started 200 miles out of portland,OR and ended 3 blocks away from my destination in columbus,OH. i had one of those suitcases with wheels and a sign strapped to the back that said in big, bold letters OHIO. while i was walking down the shoulder dragging the suitcase behind me the driver of a box truck doing 75mph was able to read my sign plain as day and stop to pick me up since ohio was his destination too.
also when panhandling traffic you need a good clear sign or people will think your hitching and just drive right past.


----------



## Pheonix

MrD said:


> Yeah, i have had a FEW people pull over because they thought i was panhandling!?! -On a busy ONramp??
> Sorta led me to believe it is not a big deal to even have a sign at all.


 
the general public dont realize it's best to panhandle off-ramps and hitchhike on-ramps. they see a sign and dont know what its for unless they can read it


----------



## MrD

pheonix said:


> the general public dont realize it's best to panhandle off-ramps and hitchhike on-ramps. they see a sign and dont know what its for unless they can read it


 
agreed, those circumstances can lead to all sorts of interesting questions!


----------



## LeeevinKansas

im limited to size by size of cardboard. obv. if u see a hitchhiker, regardless of whether theyre flying a sign or the thumb, theyre 99% headed the direction ur headed. at least for a few miles. every mile helps


----------



## veggieguy12

LeeevinKansas said:


> every mile helps


 
not really, you could go 8 mi. and get dropped taken to an on-ramp where there's no traffic, no gas stn., etc. and spend five days trying to get another 30 mi. to the next town of any size/traffic. OR, you could pass on 8-mi. rides and holdout for a ride 45mi. or so and get somewhere where you'll get picked up within three hrs. Nah'mean?


----------



## Pheonix

veggieguy12 said:


> not really, you could go 8 mi. and get dropped taken to an on-ramp where there's no traffic, no gas stn., etc. and spend five days trying to get another 30 mi. to the next town of any size/traffic. OR, you could pass on 8-mi. rides and holdout for a ride 45mi. or so and get somewhere where you'll get picked up within three hrs. Nah'mean?


 
I agree, me and my hitching partner got stuck in wall,SD for 5 days one time. It's a big tourist trap and none of them tourist will pick up hitchhikers when finally got a ride to a truck stop from the sheriff cause he didn't want us there. From there we got a ride within an hour. 
My partner doesn't like to walk down the interstate but if I get stuck somewhere I'd rather walk down the shoulder than stay somewhere I can't get a ride.


----------



## stanktank

Whether every mile helps or not is kinda hit or miss. For me it's something I feel out during the ride. maybe ask if your gonna pas a bigger exit and get dropped there. But yeah I've gotten dropped off at shit ramps...everyone has. I think it's just kind of a given that you're gonna do some walking. If you're bitchin about it, don't hitch hike.

Also, if you see a dude on a ramp (sign, illegible sign, no sign whatever) , why wouldn't you at least pull over and see what's up. Maybe you can't give him a ride , but if you could spare a couple bucks or something instead I wouldn't argue.


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx

i usually just put the direction i am heading in and use both upper and lower case lettering. I dont seem to run across a wide selection of cardboard to choose any different


----------



## creativitysucks

Here here! I've made the mistake of taking every ride I could get and got stuck in the middle of Nowhere, Nevada for four days because of it!


----------



## GutterGrayse

I usually just write the name of the city I'm headed to. That way when I do get a ride it'll more likely be long distance.


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam

I'm always torn on whether to put my destination, direction, or next biggest city, but one thing I can say is carry two markers. I've got some of those sharpie poster paint markers and a magnum. You just look way friendlier with a cute sign. I usually use the magnum for the letters and add a shaddow with a red marker or something. Adding a color shadow makes you shit easier to read from a distance too.


----------



## whaleofashrimp

obviously the subby of this article is either a moron who never hitchiked or a pussy
i like the flying a sign saying ..."hitching home to (x), stay classy" maybe tyhe kickdowns are slightly less...but it keeps me from arrest when a cops farks with me


----------

